# Scotch (& Cigars, if you please)



## Scotch&Cigars

Per my username, enjoying fine scotch whisky, especially when accompanied by a fine cigar, is a favorite pastime. I thought that perhaps we could start a discussion on favorites, both whisky and cigars, and especially good pairing suggestions!

Personally, I don't much care for blends; single malt is the way to go. I prefer Islay malts, particularly the very smokey and peaty ones. Lagavulin, Laphroaig (15 year or Quarter Cask does the trick for me), and Ardbeg are some of my favorite Islay malt "standard everyday" bottles. I also have a Scott's Selection 1984, 22 year bottle from the Caol Ila distillery that I am saving for a special occasion. I love being able to open a bottle, and have a friend notice the tantalizing smell of campfire from across the room.

Other than the Islay malts, I also sometimes venture into the "western highlands" (if one accepts that there is a different style in the western region) with a particular favorite being Oban (this is the scotch whisky that initiated me), or even a Speyside, with the standard choice being The Macallan, from which I also have a Scott's Selection bottle from 1974 aged 30 years. For a less expensive, yet surprisingly good Speyside, I would go with "The Speyside." Excellent quality for the price.

As for cigars, I tend to stick toward medium-full body. One that I have come to appreciate recently is the Camacho Triple (!) Maduro. It is extremely heavy, and one must make sure to have some food in their stomach if they don't want the "merry-go-round" feeling, but it pairs excellently with a heavily peated whisky. Otherwise, I am a big fan of San Cristobal, and Cohiba XVs (particularly the torpedoes). La Flor Dominicana and Oliva cigars often find their way into my humidor as well.


----------



## SeptemberSun

Favorite cigar at the moment:

Hoyo De Tradicion Toro Grande Rosado from Hoyo de Monterrey (about $6)
-Peppery start with sweet nutty finish

Paired with favorite drink of the last few months:

Springbank Hazelburn 8 yr Old Single Malt (about $70)
-Vanilla start with spicy oak and pepper finish

Great pairing all year round. However, in the hot summers here in Sydney I usually enjoy a ciger with a glass of Amaretto on the rocks with a lemon wedge. Obviously, the almond liquor goes well with any nutty cigars. Very refreshing...


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

I've not tried either of those, SeptemberSun. I must admit I have never really explored any Campbeltown malts. I'll have to check both of them out. I do like peppery and nutty notes in cigars.


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

A glass of Midleton and a Dunhill Valverdes will do me nicely.

Karl


----------



## DPC3

I like to have a cigar on occasion, perhaps more in the summer than the winter because I live in a house where one cannot some inside. I do enjoy one while I play golf also, but I tend to not play as well for some reason. I used to have my real estate office down the street from a cigar lounge, and I tried a number of cigars. My favorite is probably the Montecristo Buena Fortuna. I believe the depth and variety of flavors are excellent. 
As far as scotch goes I would like to pick it up, but have yet to experiment with it. In fact the only whiskey I can remember experiencing is Bushmills. What is a good way to begin drinking scotch, and what should one pair with it. In a way I would like to know why individuals like scotch, perhaps I should just go and buy some and try it, but what kind to buy. 
-DPC3


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

I should be flogged for an error in my original post. The "cheap" yet quality Speyside that I suggest is The Speyburn (~$20 a bottle). I type faster than I think sometimes...

The Spey_side_ is actually a Highlands malt, and not particularly inexpensive $40 or so per bottle); a damn fine malt at a medium price.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

dcahill3 said:


> As far as scotch goes I would like to pick it up, but have yet to experiment with it. In fact the only whiskey I can remember experiencing is Bushmills. What is a good way to begin drinking scotch, and what should one pair with it. In a way I would like to know why individuals like scotch, perhaps I should just go and buy some and try it, but what kind to buy.
> -DPC3


Bushmills is an Irish whiskey (note different spellings, scotches are spelled with no "e"). It's decent enough, but not really my thing.

Beginning an appreciation for scotch, much like appreciating wine, need not be the intimidating thing that it is. One thing that I might recommend is seeing if your local liquor stores (larger chains or independents) are hosting any scotch tastings. Representatives from distilleries and private bottling companies make frequent visits to both major cities and smaller places (wherever they can make a sales pitch!). Those representatives (while biased) are an excellent source of information, and trust me, they love talking about scotch whisky. They can introduce you to the basics of tasting, and teach you a great deal about the distillation and aging processes, and give you a good start on which you can begin to discriminate what you like and what you don't.

What some don't realize is that like wine, scotch can be an incredibly complex experience. One doesn't simply take back shots of single malt scotch (or the good blends...I couldn't stomach Johnny Walker Red Label even if I didn't have taste buds). One savors it like they would a glass of fine wine, appreciating the aromas, texture, palate, and aftertaste, taking only small sips at a time. Whether or not you add water is hotly debated (one thing is sure though, even if you do add water, it is only the smallest amount...and nobody should add ice cubes).

As far as pairings, I'm not heavy on drinking scotch with food. I tend to appreciate wine with food, and after a palate cleanser, scotch with or after dessert. But, scotch can pair quite nicely with foods, particularly gamey meat in my experience. There is a good starting article here: https://www.starchefs.com/wine/starspirits/html/scotch/scotch.shtml

As far as cigars, it is a matter of finding what you like. Medium or full bodied cigars go well with intense, deep scotches, like the peaty Islay malts. On the other hand, I know others who appreciate a lighter cigar with heavy scotch, so as to counterbalance. The light side of medium-bodied, in my humble opinion, goes quite well with a Speyside or Highland malt, though as I said a majority of my consumption is within the Islay malts. If you have a cigar shop around, ask the owners if they know their scotch (my bet would be they do). They can often be a wonderful source of pairing suggestions that you might have not otherwise discovered.

I hope you grow to enjoy the "water of life"!

Drink in good health and good times.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

I find it difficult to believe that there aren't more AAAC-ers that enjoy a dram of fine Scotch...


----------



## Realalefan

Me, for one - but not so much the cigars, so I've held off. But since you ask...

Have a look around for Ardmore - an atypical Speyside that is only a tad less peaty than the Islays. Also, if you can find it, Springbank Longrow CV.

I find I now drink blends more often than single malts, used to be the other way round. I'm not a fan of the most widely known and more expensive blends - Johnnie Walker, Chivas, Dewar's. White Horse is my favorite; it used to have Lagavulin as its base, not sure if that's still true, but it's quite smoky. Ballantine's is a nice runner-up, and Grant's is my go-to when I'm not looking for peat.

BTW, if you're ever travelling through New Hampshire, the state liquor stores have a nice selection, with the best prices I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Realalefan said:


> Me, for one - but not so much the cigars, so I've held off. But since you ask...
> 
> Have a look around for Ardmore - an atypical Speyside that is only a tad less peaty than the Islays. Also, if you can find it, Springbank Longrow CV.
> 
> I find I now drink blends more often than single malts, used to be the other way round. I'm not a fan of the most widely known and more expensive blends - Johnnie Walker, Chivas, Dewar's. White Horse is my favorite; it used to have Lagavulin as its base, not sure if that's still true, but it's quite smoky. Ballantine's is a nice runner-up, and Grant's is my go-to when I'm not looking for peat.
> 
> BTW, if you're ever travelling through New Hampshire, the state liquor stores have a nice selection, with the best prices I've seen anywhere.


Cigar discussion not required; just Scotch is fine!

I've actually tasted Ardmore. It is definitely atypical for the region, and actually its peat/iodine reminds me somewhat of a Caol Ila malt. I'm lucky enough to have a liquor store with an owner who will gladly (and diligently, I might add) try to track down any bottle that he does not stock (even rare bottles). I'll have to get a bottle of Longrow CV; I did some quick googling and it reads like a whisky I would definitely appreciate.

I have a friend who drinks White Horse nearly exclusively (a one trick pony, pardon the pun). I'm pretty sure Lagavulin is still the base. It really isn't bad. I'm with you on not being a fan of the big-name blends. I find them all to be rather unexciting, if not downright unappealing, except the most expensive bottles (even then, Johnny Walker Blue Label doesn't particularly excite me); I would not turn down a bottle of Royal Salute.


----------



## Nerev

Man, scotch and cigars, this post makes my mouth water. My wife loves to collect alcohol, I love to collect cigars, and since we have no children, we have plenty of both. Scotch wise, I use to drink a lot of blended such as J&B and Johnny Walker Black. I switched over to single malts starters like Glenfiddich and Glenlivet, and that strenght and slightly sweet lingering flavor was fantastic. Cigar wise, oh man, I'm so guilty here. I use to belong to a big cigar forum that got bought out, and 11 members of the old forum that were real into it started their own forum, Cigar Asylum. That was a quick and slippery slope, started out with a 20 cigar humidor, coolador, vinotemp, and than another vinotemp. Lots of Bolivars, Cohiba's, Montecristo, Trinidad, and some cheaper Saint Luis Ray's, Hoyo's, that I bought on the cheap last year when they were on firesale. I must have about 800 left, and I haven't had a single cigar in over 6 months


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Nerev said:


> Man, scotch and cigars, this post makes my mouth water. My wife loves to collect alcohol, I love to collect cigars, and since we have no children, we have plenty of both. Scotch wise, I use to drink a lot of blended such as J&B and Johnny Walker Black. I switched over to single malts starters like Glenfiddich and Glenlivet, and that strenght and slightly sweet lingering flavor was fantastic.


I'd imagine the switch from those blends to even "starter" single malts must have been quite the kick in the pants (in a good way, of course).



Nerev said:


> Cigar wise, oh man, I'm so guilty here. I use to belong to a big cigar forum that got bought out, and 11 members of the old forum that were real into it started their own forum, Cigar Asylum. That was a quick and slippery slope, started out with a 20 cigar humidor, coolador, vinotemp, and than another vinotemp. Lots of Bolivars, Cohiba's, Montecristo, Trinidad, and some cheaper Saint Luis Ray's, Hoyo's, that I bought on the cheap last year when they were on firesale. I must have about 800 left, and I haven't had a single cigar in over 6 months


800!?!?  I am quite jealous. I would love to collect cigars on that level, but I lack both the space (I've always dreamt of either a walk-in, or full-wall, humidor), and the funds (after my scotch and clothes purchases). I settle for a humble 40-cigar humidor that I like to keep mostly full. The thought of "lots of Cohibas" makes me happy on the inside.


----------



## Relayer

I've never been a Scotch drinker, very little experience with it. I have, however, recently acquired a bottle of Macallan (12) and I plan on giving it a try sometime soon. It sounds like it will be an interesting experience.

Most often if I want a brown liquor, I'll pour a glass of Maker's Mark, etc.

For cigars, my choices are usually mid-range cigars; Padron, CAO, Los Imperialistas, etc

Based on your stated preferences, I highly recommend the latter, if you can find it (only available around the southeastern US, I believe.)


----------



## tasteful one

*Well, I'll pass on the cigar...*

..since I have people who depend on me to stay healthy, and I think they're terribly affected. Besides, they ruin a perfectly good nip.

And for that nip I swear by Balvenie Double Wood, it has the sweetness from the Port casks, and the richness of then aging in oak.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

tasteful one said:


> And for that nip I swear by Balvenie Double Wood, it has the sweetness from the Port casks, and the richness of then aging in oak.


I heartily agree with this selection. The oak aging really adds something nice to the DW


----------



## Nerev

Relayer said:


> I've never been a Scotch drinker, very little experience with it. I have, however, recently acquired a bottle of Macallan (12) and I plan on giving it a try sometime soon. It sounds like it will be an interesting experience.


I just bought a bottle of this less than 30 minutes ago, and had a tumbler. It was quite good, and a bit more sweet than most of the scotches I normally drink. It has a really stong smell though, very potent indeed.


----------



## Cruiser

I don't smoke cigars but I used to drink Scotch. I still like Scotch but I'm trying to be more into the "buy American" thing so for several years now I've been drinking Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey. In fact as I type this I'm sipping on some Jack Daniels Single Barrel Select; but I still like Scotch and have a warm spot in my heart for Glenlivet. I also like Jameson Irish.

Cruiser


----------



## Pentheos

This thread is missing discussion of the Rusty Nail---probably the best Scotch drink there is, sort of drinking only Scotch. Then again, it is just drinking only Scotch, isn't it?


----------



## Mike Petrik

dcahill3 said:


> What is a good way to begin drinking scotch, and what should one pair with it. In a way I would like to know why individuals like scotch, perhaps I should just go and buy some and try it, but what kind to buy.
> -DPC3


I have been drinking whiskeys all too frequently for decades, and like them all -- bourbon, Tennessee, Canadian, Irish, scotch, etc. Most people find scotch (and perhaps Irish) the least accessible, and many scotch lovers will tell you they did have to acquire the taste, and are now very glad they did. I would suggest that you start with a nice blended scotch such as Dewers, Chivas, Johnny Walker, J&B, or Cutty. These would usually be served with water or over ice, though you can certainly experiment with "neat." Once you have acquired an appreciation, then I would "graduate" (an unfortunate loaded word) to single malts, starting with Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, or MaCallan, which many people consider the most accessible of single malts (and perhaps most similar to blends). Then experiment with other peatier single malts. Single malt scotches are very unusual whiskeys in that it is quite possible to love one and despise another, since their tastes are so remarkably distinctive. In contrast, a bourbon drinker will typically have distinct preferences, but will rarely encounter a bourbon he absolutely hates and won't drink. Finally, it is perfectly acceptable to determine that you just don't prefer scotch -- it is after all just a matter of taste. And it is certainly acceptable to prefer blends to single malts. Blending scotches is considered an art form in Scotland and plenty of Scots prefer blends to single malts. Experiment and enjoy!


----------



## JAGMAJ

I'm not a hardcore Scotch drinker. I prefer a lighter single malt like Cragganmore.


----------



## Piscator

I have just discovered that I love Laphroaig...although if I were just getting started on Islay malts, I would recommend trying Bowmore. To me, Bowmore is an accessibly smoky malt that shouldn't turn off too many people.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

JAGMAJ said:


> I'm not a hardcore Scotch drinker. I prefer a lighter single malt like Cragganmore.


Nothing wrong with that. There are many a connoisseur that prefer lighter malts. Cragganmore is an excellent warm-weather malt IMO.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Piscator said:


> I have just discovered that I love Laphroaig...although if I were just getting started on Islay malts, I would recommend trying Bowmore. To me, Bowmore is an accessibly smoky malt that shouldn't turn off too many people.


My foray into peaty Islay malts actually _started _with Lagavulin, strangely enough. I thought I might be disappointed by Laphroaig when I first tried it, and I ended up loving it. The Quarter Cask is just a damn good bottle.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Cruiser said:


> I don't smoke cigars but I used to drink Scotch. I still like Scotch but I'm trying to be more into the "buy American" thing so for several years now I've been drinking Bourbon and Tennessee Whiskey. In fact as I type this I'm sipping on some Jack Daniels Single Barrel Select; but I still like Scotch and have a warm spot in my heart for Glenlivet. I also like Jameson Irish.
> 
> Cruiser


I tend to try to "buy American" with things that have a suitable American option. Scotch whisky, however, is not one of them. A scotch lover would be no more satisfied with a Tennessee Mash or Bourbon than a cigar aficionado would be with a cigarette. They might be similar in origin, but they are different beasts and could never be used to replace one another. And I'm pretty sure that Scotland hasn't done too much to harm us or take our jobs, so I'm comfortable with maintaining my habit.


----------



## Miket61

I find it funny that I like Ardbeg but can't stand Lagavulin, which you describe as similar.

My favorite is Cardhu, which unfortunately Diageo screwed up and is now no longer available in America. It is, however, one of the primary components of Johnnie Walker Swing, which is available here.

Many years ago I attended two Johnnie Walker tastings - they provided glasses of four single-malts - Cardhu, Lagavulin, Talisker, and Oban - and talked about the regions they came from and the distinct tastes they had. Then they had us sample Johnnie Walker Black Label, with the expectation that we would find elements of each of the four single malts within it. Their goal was to demonstrate that blends are not necessarily less flavorful or lower quality than single-malts. 

They've since changed the format so that they give you a glass of each of the different Johnnie Walker blends, and the food presentation is cut down to nothing. 

I'm going to go out right now to a local hotel and have a Scotch and a cigar. The cigar is a box-pressed Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, the Scotch is open to discussion.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Miket61 said:


> I find it funny that I like Ardbeg but can't stand Lagavulin, which you describe as similar.


I think Lagavulin and Ardbeg are similar in that they are both peaty Islay malts, but I think that there is a fair amount to distinguish them to the point where one might enjoy one and not the other. IMO, the Lagavulin is more iodine-y, and a bit more intense. Ardbeg is known as one of the most heavily-peated malts, but something about it cuts back the intensity a little and I can't put my finger on it.



Miket61 said:


> Many years ago I attended two Johnnie Walker tastings - they provided glasses of four single-malts - Cardhu, Lagavulin, Talisker, and Oban - and talked about the regions they came from and the distinct tastes they had. * Then they had us sample Johnnie Walker Black Label, with the expectation that we would find elements of each of the four single malts within it*.


:crazy:

Sure you could find "elements" of the single malts in JWBlack, but that's like saying you can find elements of fine wine in a boxed wine...they are both made from grapes! My scotch snobbery aside, _*Black Label*_???? I mean seriously...if that's the pitch they were making they must have felt they were talking to idiots. To compare any of those single malts to JWBlack is an insult to all that is good and decent. I guess at least it wasn't red label...



Miket61 said:


> I'm going to go out right now to a local hotel and have a Scotch and a cigar. The cigar is a box-pressed Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, the Scotch is open to discussion.


I would go either with a Dalmore (perhaps Gran Reserva or 15yr), or Bruichladdich. But that's just me.


----------



## Miket61

Scotch&Cigars said:


> I would go either with a Dalmore (perhaps Gran Reserva or 15yr), or Bruichladdich. But that's just me.


I ended up going through twenty-five pages of unread posts on here instead. Now I'm going to work on my second novel, while waiting for an e-mail from an agent saying they'll represent my first one. 

My favorite single malt is Cardhu, which is no longer available in the United States. The Johnnie Walker Swing blend has many of the same attributes and is an acceptable substitute until I travel abroad.


----------



## JAGMAJ

Miket61 said:


> I find it funny that I like Ardbeg but can't stand Lagavulin, which you describe as similar.
> 
> My favorite is Cardhu, which unfortunately Diageo screwed up and is now no longer available in America. It is, however, one of the primary components of Johnnie Walker Swing, which is available here.
> 
> Many years ago I attended two Johnnie Walker tastings - they provided glasses of four single-malts - Cardhu, Lagavulin, Talisker, and Oban - and talked about the regions they came from and the distinct tastes they had. Then they had us sample Johnnie Walker Black Label, with the expectation that we would find elements of each of the four single malts within it. Their goal was to demonstrate that blends are not necessarily less flavorful or lower quality than single-malts.
> 
> They've since changed the format so that they give you a glass of each of the different Johnnie Walker blends, and the food presentation is cut down to nothing.
> 
> I'm going to go out right now to a local hotel and have a Scotch and a cigar. The cigar is a box-pressed Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, the Scotch is open to discussion.


I actually attended a similar Johnnie Walker tasting about 15 years ago, and like you, I really liked the Cardhu, which as I understood it, was the best single malt among the ones used by Johnnie Walker. I had a bottle years ago, but haven't seen it for a long time. Now I know why.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

You can order the Cardhu online (which I'm tempted to do), but the international shipping can be pretty steep


----------



## Realalefan

Cardhu was the first single malt I ever tasted. Back then it had some peat to it, not as much as current-day Ardmore but the smoke was definitely there. It remained my favorite for quite some time. But by the time it left the US market it had changed significantly, IMO, to a light, pleasant Speysider - but nothing more. I haven't had it in a long time though, so who knows what I might think of it today. Great bottle design, too.

A nice after-dinner malt is Glenlivet Nadurra. There's a dessert-like sweetness in there that reminds me of molasses or dark chocolate or something. Not sure if that complements cigars or not?


----------



## Miket61

JAGMAJ said:


> I actually attended a similar Johnnie Walker tasting about 15 years ago, and like you, I really liked the Cardhu, which as I understood it, was the best single malt among the ones used by Johnnie Walker. I had a bottle years ago, but haven't seen it for a long time. Now I know why.


There was such demand for Cardhu that they tried doing a blend called "Cardhu Pure Malt," which included other single-malts. The Scotch Whisky industry organizations objected strongly, because it was misleading to use the name of a distillery as the name of a blend.

Now the "Pure Malt" is discontinued. The single malt is apparently available in Scotland and Spain.


----------



## DPC3

Would it be more advisable if one wanted to try a foray into scotch to go to a scotch bar and pay the markup to try a variety of scotches or better to buy bottles and try them? I searched on the internet and there are some bars in Minneapolis which specialize in their scotch lists and many of the varieties that were recommended here are available at them. I also searched some of the luxury liquor stores in Minneapolis and found a large variety. Which method would be advisable? Additionally is it best to start with some water added, or on the rocks? Another consideration is that bars in Minneapolis do not allow smoking so I would definitely not be able to try it with a cigar in a public location. 
Thanks,
-DPC3


----------



## Realalefan

Go get some nips! Should be a good selection available just about anywhere. For a blend, try one neat, one on the rocks, one with a spash of soda water, and see which you prefer. Maybe not all at the same time though! For a single malt, try a sip straight up; if too harsh, add water until tolerable.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

dcahill3 said:


> Would it be more advisable if one wanted to try a foray into scotch to go to a scotch bar and pay the markup to try a variety of scotches or better to buy bottles and try them? I searched on the internet and there are some bars in Minneapolis which specialize in their scotch lists and many of the varieties that were recommended here are available at them. I also searched some of the luxury liquor stores in Minneapolis and found a large variety. Which method would be advisable?




This is a great idea for starting out. Often times the employees at a "scotch bar" are intimately familiar with most or all of the malts they serve. Flights of scotch are often available, and if you point out the one or two that you liked best, the bartender can usually help you adventure further with similar malts, narrowing down exactly what about the malts that you like. I'd say this is a fine idea, even advisable.




dcahill3 said:


> Additionally is it best to start with some water added, or on the rocks?


I'll start off with the easy one. _*NO ice in single malt scotch whisky. None. Period. *_As a fine scotch is meant to be sipped slowly and savored, ice would dilute and ruin the flavors and aromas.

As for water, this is hotly debated. Many will argue that a proper Scotsman would never dare add water to a fine scotch. Others suggest that if any water is to be added, it should hail from the same water source as used by the distillery (hard if you don't live in Scotland...), and yet others are more liberal in their water-adding.

I personally enjoy most malts without water added. However, for some, I do find that adding the _slightest_ drops of water can help open up the aromas and enhance the experience. I use the best water available to me (if tap water is the only thing I have, I'll usually go without), and add as little as possible. My method is usually to take a small cocktail straw and trap some water in it by submerging it very slightly in water and placing my finger on the other end. Then I'll bring it to my scotch glass and release only the smallest drop or two, which usually suffices.

Cutting scotch with water, however, specifically to dilute it and make it more "palatable" (as if that actually was the result) is ill-advised. There are many cheaper substitutes one can find if this is needed.


----------



## dwebber18

My choices are a glass of Balvenie 12 year double wood(aged in an oak whiskey barrel and then aged in a used sherry cask) fantastic mild flavor thats very smooth and enjoyable. My cigar choice is a Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Edition. Out of everything I have had including some Cubans I bought in St. Maarten the Silver edition is my favorite. Seems to be rolled very well and has a good medium/full flavor. I also agree that a little water can help release the aromas and flavors of the scotch. I would say 90% of the time I'll drink it straight, and 10% I'll add a little water, just depending on my mood. Also if I'm drinking the same scotch I might add a little water to it to just mix it up a little and experience it a little differently.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

dwebber18 said:


> My choices are a glass of Balvenie 12 year double wood(aged in an oak whiskey barrel and then aged in a used sherry cask) fantastic mild flavor thats very smooth and enjoyable. My cigar choice is a Carlos Torano Exodus Silver Edition.


Excellent choice of scotch. The DW is a great experience, and I've found it to be very easy to pair a cigar with; it really works well with a whole range of sticks.

I've not tried the cigar you mentioned, but might take a trip down to the local shop and pick one up.


----------



## I Like Dancing

First off, I do not enjoy cigars with my single malts. More with rums and cognacs. I have a bottles of Havana barrel proof and El Dorado 15 with Cigars, so of course I dont have cigars too often and dont try to pair them. I'm sure if you found the right pairings with a scotch it would work out great.

I actually post frequently on a whisky forum that is heavily scotch oriented (not whiskymags)

Right now the only bottles I have are Aberlour A'bunadh batch #23, Balvenie SB 15, Karuizawa 8, Talisker DE 1996. I have unopened Lagavulin 16 and Nikka Yoichi 10. The unopened ones I have had bottles and are repeat buys. I am really liking the Japanese whiskies.

The best scotch I had was Highland Park 25...of course way out of my price range here with the provincial government monopoly, I got to try it when they had the 3x333ml of 12/18/25 on sale. I only have some left in a sample bottle.


----------



## fat paul

Laphroaig is my favorite, Older Oban is good and Bowmore is good as an every day scotch. I tend to like the Islay scotch.
fat paul


----------



## Nerev

I just got from a cruise last week and decided to organize my booze and do a quarterly checkup on my cigars for beetles. Here are some pictures I snapped.

Booze tower, I missed the top which has some cute stuff




And the cigars





If anyone wants to have a cigar and drink with me, feel free to PM me if you are around the Alhambra area. This includes you Andy, you ever going to come my way? I've got some nice goodies for you!


----------



## dwebber18

Yes, a cigar is a taste and smeel experience. Most will agree you can not taste with your lungs haha. In my early days before I perfected the no inhale I would every once in awhile and its not a pleasant experience. I didn't throw up like so do, but I didn't want to do it again. Also, as my wife(pharmacy student) reminds me that a cigar has a much nicotine as a whole pack of cigarettes I don't inhale because of that as well. I'm sure her teachers exagerate, but there has to be some truth there atleast.


----------



## 1K13

I very much enjoy Cigars and Single Malt Scotch.

For Scotch, my favorites are Lagavulin for the strong peaty experience, and Glenfiddich if i'm more on the soft side of live :icon_smile_big:
Since a few years, there are also swiss whisky producers, which begin to craft some really fine whiskys!

As for cigars, i do realy pity you poor americans, at least those who can't get their hands on the real cuban stuff!
My absolutely favored cigar is the Partagas Serie D No. 2, a rather inexpensive (compared to Cohibas and Montecristos) one. I'm stocking a Box of 2006, They begin to get better and better 

But well, you and your embargo  However, that might be better for European "Aficionados" if the Communistas can't export cigars to the USA.

As an economist, i am quite interested in what will happen when, somewhen, the embargo will fall. Will the cubans try to produce more? Or will they raise the prices? Will they let the quality decrease?
I would rather hope that they would improve the quality.... you nearly can't find a box without a unconvincing cigar in it! Sometimes this is really annoying, paying for 25 cigars and finding that maybe 2-5 of them are just rolled way too tight. But if that's the price to pay for the incomparable flavour, i will go on paying


----------



## JAGMAJ

1K13 said:


> As for cigars, i do realy pity you poor americans, at least those who can't get their hands on the real cuban stuff!
> My absolutely favored cigar is the Partagas Serie D No. 2, a rather inexpensive (compared to Cohibas and Montecristos) one. I'm stocking a Box of 2006, They begin to get better and better
> 
> But well, you and your embargo  However, that might be better for European "Aficionados" if the Communistas can't export cigars to the USA.
> 
> As an economist, i am quite interested in what will happen when, somewhen, the embargo will fall. Will the cubans try to produce more? Or will they raise the prices? Will they let the quality decrease?
> I would rather hope that they would improve the quality.... you nearly can't find a box without a unconvincing cigar in it! Sometimes this is really annoying, paying for 25 cigars and finding that maybe 2-5 of them are just rolled way too tight. But if that's the price to pay for the incomparable flavour, i will go on paying


I suspect that prices would sky-rocket and the American market would be flooded with Cuban counterfeits if the embargo were lifted. In addition, I imagine that there would be some drop in quality as the Cubans tried to increase production to take advantage of the higher prices. I hope that I'm wrong, however.


----------



## TMMKC

fat paul said:


> Laphroaig is my favorite, Older Oban is good and Bowmore is good as an every day scotch. I tend to like the Islay scotch.
> fat paul


+1 on the Laphroaig. Laphroaig is my favorite single malt, with Oban being a close second. Johnnie Walker Black is my go-to everyday blended Scotch.

I don't smoke as many cigars as I used to, but I still keep a small stash on hand in the humidor. I tend to stick with a corona size and prefer Ashtons or one Fuente Hemmingway cigars.


----------



## I Like Dancing

I guess I will put my image of the likka.


----------



## Andy

Nerev said:


> I just got from a cruise last week and decided to organize my booze and do a quarterly checkup on my cigars for beetles. Here are some pictures I snapped.
> 
> Booze tower, I missed the top which has some cute stuff
> 
> And the cigars
> 
> If anyone wants to have a cigar and drink with me, feel free to PM me if you are around the Alhambra area. This includes you Andy, you ever going to come my way? I've got some nice goodies for you!


I'll be over in about an hour (is 8:30 AM too early to start? NO! :icon_smile. But who will drive me home tomorrow?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Miket61

JAGMAJ said:


> I suspect that prices would sky-rocket and the American market would be flooded with Cuban counterfeits if the embargo were lifted. In addition, I imagine that there would be some drop in quality as the Cubans tried to increase production to take advantage of the higher prices. I hope that I'm wrong, however.


The first hurdle will be lawsuits between Habanos (the Cuban tobacco monopoly) and the companies that produce Dominican and Honduran cigars for the US market using the same brand names and logos as the Cubans.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A few myths I've identified through experience over the decades

1. A Scottish single malt will always taste better than a blended. Rubbish! I'd rather have a Johnny Walker Gold Label or a Chivas Regal anyday over a Glenfiddich.

2. Cuban cigars are the best! Rubbish! I've smoked some absolutely amazing Dominican Rep. and Honduran cigars, and some totally awful Cubans. 

3. Scottish whisky is better than Irish whiskey. Rubbish because it's like comparing apples & oranges. They're 2 different things.

I now almost exclusively only drink Irish whiskey. I still have my favourties in the cupboard though, The Glenlivet, and the sherry wood Glenmorangie.

Favourite Irish whiskies:

Bushmills 10, 12 and 16 y.o. single malts (12 y.o. is distillery purchase only, well worth a visit on the northern coast of Ireland)
Tullamore Dew 12 y.o. pot still 
Old Blackbush - pot still
Knappogue Castle -single malt
The Tyrconnell - single malt


----------



## KenR

Talisker for me. As for cigars, my favorite store closed down a while back (their own makes were fabulous) so I am searching again for a new favorite.


----------



## Coleman

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1. A Scottish single malt will always taste better than a blended. Rubbish! I'd rather have a Johnny Walker Gold Label or a Chivas Regal anyday over a Glenfiddich.


I've heard before that many Scots are quite mystified by the single malt obsession of Americans.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Coleman said:


> I've heard before that many Scots are quite mystified by the single malt obsession of Americans.


They are equally mystified by the same obsession among Swedes, as am I.
Apparently now, it's got to the stage that some distilleries are getting as many or even more Swedish visitors than English!

The "Enlightenment" :icon_smile_wink: as redards single malt whisky drinking, in England anyway, was in the 70s with Glenffiddich which for a long time was in the vanguard paving the way for malt whisky!

One of the lasting misconceptions, that is proving to be hard to kill off in Sweden, is that single malt is the only whiskey to drink. It is only when people newly introduced to whisky through single malts then get to try a good blended that they realise "Hang on, I prefer this"

In the old days, you started on blendeds and progressed to the single malts of your taste.

This is due to the recent (1980s) misconception that single malts are going to be smooth, wonderful experiences to drink... THEY AREN'T!!! That's why blendeds exist, that's why there exist master blenders at distilleries to produce smooth whiskies!

Obviously some single malts are wonderful, but just as many have very individual, curious and strong tastes.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A few myths I've identified through experience over the decades
> 
> 1. A Scottish single malt will always taste better than a blended. Rubbish! I'd rather have a Johnny Walker Gold Label or a Chivas Regal anyday over a Glenfiddich.
> 
> 2. Cuban cigars are the best! Rubbish! I've smoked some absolutely amazing Dominican Rep. and Honduran cigars, and some totally awful Cubans.
> 
> 3. Scottish whisky is better than Irish whiskey. Rubbish because it's like comparing apples & oranges. They're 2 different things.
> 
> I now almost exclusively only drink Irish whiskey. I still have my favourties in the cupboard though, The Glenlivet, and the sherry wood Glenmorangie.
> 
> Favourite Irish whiskies:
> 
> Bushmills 10, 12 and 16 y.o. single malts (12 y.o. is distillery purchase only, well worth a visit on the northern coast of Ireland)
> Tullamore Dew 12 y.o. pot still
> Old Blackbush - pot still
> Knappogue Castle -single malt
> The Tyrconnell - single malt


I don't think these things can be called 'myths', as they are subjective personal tastes. Personally, to my palate, a single malt will taste better than a blend 99% of the time. I wouldn't rather have Chivas or Walker Gold over Glenfiddich; I'd rather have neither. Like I said, because taste is not objective, your counterpositions could just as easily be considered 'myths'.

That being said, I shall not hold my fellow whisky drinkers in contempt, no matter if they like blends. :icon_smile_wink:

As per Irish whiskies, it certainly is a different beast. I prefer Scotch, but will certainly enjoy a class of Bushmills when the spirit moves me (no pun intended).


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Obviously some single malts are wonderful, but just as many have very individual, curious and strong tastes.


I question the mutual exclusivity of "wonderful" and "individual, curious, and strong tastes."

I have found many a malt (or wine and beer, for that matter) with individual, curious, and strong tastes that are indeed quite wonderful. Though I suppose if one's definition of 'smooth' is in fact 'bland' or 'boring', they might have such a misconception. But I wouldn't dare assume that your tastes are so unrefined.


----------



## Kingstonian

Glenfarclas is a nice malt that often gets overlooked these days.I have visited the distillery. 

I also visited The Glenlivet, Glenfidich and the one in Dufftown that produces Buchanan blend. They offfered Buchanan blend rather than Mortlach after the visit.

If I had to make a choice I would take Springbank, the six Islay malts and Macallan. Talisker and Genmorangie would be on the reserves bench.

I also like cheap blended whisky. Nothing wrong with Claymore back in the day. It was cheaper than more established brands too. Four Roses bourbon is nice. I regard it as a whiskey you can offer to women. My mother liked it - easy drinking. Don't like Jim Beam though tastes soapy to my palate.

Powers Gold Label from the Irish whiskies too.


----------



## Cruiser

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Personally, to my palate, a single malt will taste better than a blend 99% of the time.


So you are saying that 99 out of 100 single malts taste better to you than any blended? That's a pretty broad statement considering the considerable difference in taste in single malts. It's hard to believe that you like almost all of them moreso than any blended Scotch.

Personally there are some single malts that I love while there are others that I can't stand. It has nothing to do with the quality of the product. Some of them just don't taste as good TO ME as do the others. They certainly don't taste as good as some of my favorite blendeds. I guess I'm saying that 99 percent is an awfully high number given the wide variety. I can't believe that you like them all that much.

I currently have in my cabinet a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel Select. While I will be the first to admit that it is as smooth as a Tennessee Whiskey can be, I can't say that I like it more than the plain old bottle of Jack Black sitting beside it. To be honest with you the single barrel is almost too smooth, if that makes any sense. It's like something is missing.

Cruiser


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Cruiser said:


> So you are saying that 99 out of 100 single malts taste better to you than any blended? That's a pretty broad statement considering the considerable difference in taste in single malts. It's hard to believe that you like almost all of them moreso than any blended Scotch.
> 
> Personally there are some single malts that I love while there are others that I can't stand. It has nothing to do with the quality of the product. Some of them just don't taste as good TO ME as do the others. They certainly don't taste as good as some of my favorite blendeds. I guess I'm saying that 99 percent is an awfully high number given the wide variety. I can't believe that you like them all that much.
> 
> I currently have in my cabinet a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel Select. While I will be the first to admit that it is as smooth as a Tennessee Whiskey can be, I can't say that I like it more than the plain old bottle of Jack Black sitting beside it. To be honest with you the single barrel is almost too smooth, if that makes any sense. It's like something is missing.
> 
> Cruiser


99% of the time was meant to mean of single malts that I enjoy, not single malts as a general category.

To be sure, there are blends that I like better than some single malts. But the single malts that I enjoy I will nearly always enjoy more than any blend. If that makes any sense.

As I said, I'm not one of the single malt snobs that cannot imagine how anyone could like anything else. But I've tried a _lot_ of whiskies, and I can safely say that single malts are much more to my liking. It's all subjective; one is not objectively better than other other.


----------



## sjghr

Well, after a while spent browsing the forums, this is my first post.

Starting with the Scotch. My current go to is _anCnoc_ 12yo, I bought a couple of bottles of it for about £20 (on offer). Slightly peachy, quite easy going, and for the price I like it a lot. Also very much like _Tamdhu_ 18yo. It's rather odd that my two go to whiskies at the moment, as I am also a fan of a bit of peatiness.

I'll weigh in temporarily with a contribution to the malt v blend debate. There are some blends which I really like. _The Black Grouse_ (a very nice cousin of _The Famous Grouse_), is the only one, thus far, which I would really consider drinking with just a block of ice. It's made with peatier whiskies and is the smoothest blend I've yet had. Otherwise, I've only really had _The Famous Grouse _and _Bell's_ - not exactly world leading, but are a nice base for a whisky dry.

Now, cigars. :icon_smile: You've garnered my interest now! I really enjoy a good cigar (originally it was just a holiday thing...) I've been lucky enough to meet a couple of the directors of _Hunters and Frankau _who, naturally, did nothing to discourage me from buying more than I need...

Flavour wise, I'm a big fan of the medium Cubans (_R&J_ being right up there). My favourite brand is ever so slightly milder and lighter though, with _El Rey del Mundo_ being that brand (their petit corona is my favourite, shorter smoke). I also loved the _La Gloria Cubana_ Gloriosos (2009, UK Regional Edition) - almost perfection.

All that said, I've generally found the non-Cubans, whilst lighter, to have a better construction. _Davidoff_'s Entreacto was a delightful small cigar (3.5"x43) with faultless construction - perfect just after lunch. Unfortunately, it is difficult to find a reasonable selection of good non-Cubans in the UK, I'm just thankful that I know a few guys on the other side of the pond who are happy to exchange for contraband... :icon_smile_big:

Interestingly, I wrote a piece regarding the copyright issues a while back after doing a little bit of digging around. The basics...?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Scotch&Cigars said:


> I don't think these things can be called 'myths', as they are subjective personal tastes. Personally, to my palate, a single malt will taste better than a blend 99% of the time. I wouldn't rather have Chivas or Walker Gold over Glenfiddich; I'd rather have neither. Like I said, because taste is not objective, your counterpositions could just as easily be considered 'myths'.
> 
> That being said, I shall not hold my fellow whisky drinkers in contempt, no matter if they like blends. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> As per Irish whiskies, it certainly is a different beast. I prefer Scotch, but will certainly enjoy a class of Bushmills when the spirit moves me (no pun intended).


Hello S & C,
I use myth synonymously with misconception. It is my experience then that these are common misconceptions, in that they are held as truths by many.
Contrarilywise (a lovely Dickensian word:icon_smile_wink my counterpositions could NOT just as easily be considered as myths/misconceptions because they are
not generally held by the majority.

Slainté mo chara!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Scotch&Cigars said:


> I question the mutual exclusivity of "wonderful" and "individual, curious, and strong tastes." .


Nor are they sir. I was simply stating some of those qualities when passed as "negative" judgements by imbibers anew to single malts, which they have obviously not enjoyed.



Scotch&Cigars said:


> I have found many a malt (or wine and beer, for that matter) with individual, curious, and strong tastes that are indeed quite wonderful.


Then Sir, we are in concord on said issue.



Scotch&Cigars said:


> Though I suppose if one's definition of 'smooth' is in fact 'bland' or 'boring', they might have such a misconception. But I wouldn't dare assume that your tastes are so unrefined.


Servant, sir!

(bows obsequiously and backs out of the room, ever aware of the very tangible hazard of going end over apex; due to one's fashoinably worn, low slung sabre ever in the path of retreat, eyes still focused on the throne :icon_smile_wink


----------



## I Like Dancing

I finally have an opportunity to purchase some Yamazaki 18. :icon_smile_big: I have been waiting for over a year for this to be restocked from the local government run monopoly.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Coleman said:


> I've heard before that many Scots are quite mystified by the single malt obsession of Americans.


I think this is correct. Scots enjoy single malts as well as blends, and don't necessarily understand one to be superior to the other. Indeed, they do appreciate the artistry in crafting wonderful blends.

E of O's list of "misconceptions" is spot on. As S&C states, whiskey preferences are largely a matter of subjective personal taste. It does seem to be the case that the reputation of single malt scotches benefits somewhat from misplaced snob appeal, but that fact does not alter their genuine appeal to many of us.

For the record, I love many single malts, with my favorite being Laphroaig. Folks should drink what they like, and I'm sure notwithstanding S&C's preference for various single malts, he would agree with that!


----------



## eyedoc2180

Punch Rare Corojo, and a Glenfiddich. A recent discovery is that, to this palate, it isn't worth spending up for Glenfiddich's older vintages. I read an article to this effect, saying that the entry-level whisky is often more enjoyable than its elder statesmen. A Pinch and a Punch is fine if the single malt isn't available. I am torn over the ice-or-not debate.


----------



## Youngster

I'm a huge Scotch drinker, and have visited most of the distilleries that are open for tours. However, with a cigar, I prefer to go with the basic Laphriog 10- the simple and strong flavor loses little to the cigar. Cigars tend to kill your taste enough that more delicate whiskies can suffer under them.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Currently have a bottle of 10 year Cragganmore cask strength (61% I believe) that gets me mellowed out after a long day.

The Glenmorangie sampler pack was also enjoyable and it was fun to taste and compare.



> The popular Highland single malt scotch in a wonderful collector's gift case, with a 100ml bottle of each of the four expressions: The Original 10 Year, the Quinta Ruban (Port cask finish), Lasanta (Sherry cask finish) and Nectar D'Or (Sauternes cask finish).


On the cigar side I am a bit of a lightweight still. I go lower/middle priced, padron maduros are alright, my favorites are the drew estate java made for rocky patel, both the light and dark. Most cigar purists will scoff at my mention of a "flavored" cigar though these have just a very faint chocolate/coffee taste to them. They are light and smooth and easier on the head/stomach than some of the heavier hitting brands.



> Java is a subtly sweet Nicaraguan that features a dark, oily maduro wrapper stretched across an aged blend of Nicaraguan long-fillers. While aging, these cigars have been slowly infused with the delicious flavor of gourmet mocha, morphing a traditional Nicaraguan cigar into an incredibly rich cigar filled with hints of mocha. A well balanced, medium bodied cigar that is smooth and aromatic. The smoke brims with sweet coffee flavors laced with mocha while maintaining a rich tobacco taste that even non-flavored cigar smokers will flip for.


----------



## JJR512

I've never had even a single sip of scotch in my entire life, and I don't like the smell of cigars.

For hard alcohol, I like rum better than whiskey or anything else.

As for drinking in general, I don't mind admitting that I prefer drinks which some retrosexuals would associate with homosexuals. I like mixed drinks, especially fruity ones. I believe a fuzzy navel is probably my favorite. I like peach schnapps in general; actually, I like pretty much all schnapps in general. I also like Jägermeister, but straight, keep the Red Bull away. I also love Kahlúa.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Youngster said:


> I'm a huge Scotch drinker, and have visited most of the distilleries that are open for tours. However, with a cigar, I prefer to go with the basic Laphriog 10- the simple and strong flavor loses little to the cigar. Cigars tend to kill your taste enough that more delicate whiskies can suffer under them.


Very much in agreement here. When I puff and drink at the same time, I always find myself reaching for a strong, fiery, peaty whisky. Laphroaig is an exceedingly good choice


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

MarkfromMD said:


> Currently have a bottle of 10 year Cragganmore cask strength (61% I believe) that gets me mellowed out after a long day.


A few years ago, I was at a private bottling company's tasting and I got a taste of a custom-aged Cragganmore and I really enjoyed it. Unfortunately, before I could order a bottle, I lost the sheet listing the malts we had tasted, and have not been able to find it since. I should really pick up a standard bottle.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

JJR512 said:


> I've never had even a single sip of scotch in my entire life, and I don't like the smell of cigars.
> 
> For hard alcohol, I like rum better than whiskey or anything else.
> 
> As for drinking in general, I don't mind admitting that I prefer drinks which some retrosexuals would associate with homosexuals. I like mixed drinks, especially fruity ones. I believe a fuzzy navel is probably my favorite. I like peach schnapps in general; actually, I like pretty much all schnapps in general. I also like Jägermeister, but straight, keep the Red Bull away. I also love Kahlúa.


Sir, you are missing out on the good life.

And the man who ascribes masculinity (let alone sexual orientation) to the flavor of one's beverage is, well, let's just say you needn't worry about his opinion...


----------



## YoungTrad

Being young with little money to spend on cigars, I know a lot about a $5 to $6 dollar cigar. I just finished Baccarat and have to say if someone is just beginning to smoke cigars this is a great start. Not too bold, great aroma and a sweet taste to it. 

Ive never drank a drop of scotch, but Im sure Id like it. While smoking I normally just have a tumbler of Makers Mark or Buffalo Trace bourbon. Id recomend either, theyre both also great for such a low price. $20-$25 for a fifth. Last time I drank and smoke it was a Makers Mark cigar along with Makers Mark on the rocks.


----------



## JJR512

I wouldn't be able to do cigars even if I wanted to. My wife has asthma, and she has problems being around smoke. Even the smell of it later can be troubling to her.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JJR512 said:


> I wouldn't be able to do cigars even if I wanted to. My wife has asthma, and she has problems being around smoke. Even the smell of it later can be troubling to her.


Car, drive, walk in woods.

That's what I sometimes do when I smoke a cigar or a pipe, other times I just go for a walk round town or round my village. Walking alone in a Swedish wood, thinking, pondering. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## JJR512

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Car, drive, walk in woods.
> 
> That's what I sometimes do when I smoke a cigar or a pipe, other times I just go for a walk round town or round my village. Walking alone in a Swedish wood, thinking, pondering. It doesn't get any better than that.


Yeah...


JJR512 said:


> Even the smell of it later can be troubling to her.


I didn't mean that direct exposure to smoke might trouble her some time after the fact; rather, I meant that after smoking away from her, the smell of smoke embedded in clothes and aura can trouble her almost immediately.

I tried a few when I was younger, long before I met her. Granted, they weren't high-quality cigars, but I was not impressed. They tasted like they smelled and they didn't smell any better when smoking them than they ever did when someone else around me was smoking them. So I guess I just don't have the taste for them, and therefore don't feel that I'm missing out on one of life's greatest personal pleasantries. Quite the opposite, in fact. And believe me, I have lots of other things to waste my limited funds on...


----------



## Shvitzer

dcahill3 asked what the best way to begin exploring the world of Scotch was. I recommend the small sampler packs that most good liquor stores carry--especially around the holidays. This way, you get to sample many different brands without running the risk of getting stuck with a large (and potentially expensive) bottle of something you absolutely hate.

As for me, although I like many single malts, I find I'm becoming very content with just a simple glass of Buchanan's. I guess as I get older I'm trading in my penchant for experimenting for what is comfortable and familiar...kind of like an old armchair. Still like to play around with the cocktail shaker on occasion, though!


----------



## Shvitzer

JJR512 said:


> I've never had even a single sip of scotch in my entire life, and I don't like the smell of cigars.
> 
> For hard alcohol, I like rum better than whiskey or anything else.
> 
> As for drinking in general, I don't mind admitting that I prefer drinks which some retrosexuals would associate with homosexuals. I like mixed drinks, especially fruity ones. I believe a fuzzy navel is probably my favorite. I like peach schnapps in general; actually, I like pretty much all schnapps in general. I also like Jägermeister, but straight, keep the Red Bull away. I also love Kahlúa.


Hey, JJR512, I don't know where you live in MD, but if you ever find yourself in DC, go to the back left bar of The Old Ebbitt Grill. There's a bartender there who loves to make watermelon martinis. Not particularly my thing, but sounds right up your alley!

- Shvitzer


----------



## sjghr

I've recently been trying to 'broaden my horizons' by smoking more non-Cuban cigars - or 'new-world' as one UK importer has told me that we now need to call them...

One of my favourites which I have come across recently is a Kristoff Maduro Robusto. I'm now trying to get hold of one of their _ligero_ versions of the cigar.

I also seem to have arrived at a large increase in my malt collection, with a surprise winner being 10yo Ben Nevis, which I sampled on a trip to Faslane a couple of months ago. Sadly missed out on the distillery tour when in Fort William (the weather was so bad we just jumped into a pub and didn't move...)


----------



## amar ezzahi

As a regular cigar smoker and having the chance to live in a country where cuban cigars are not under embargo, I smoke mostly short sizes such as robusto (Cohiba is my favourite), small coronas (Ramon allones small club or Bolivar small coronas) but sometimes for special occasions, I get a panatella or a corona gorda (Teh RyJ Duke is a little jewel) from my humidor.


----------



## Shriver

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Per my username, enjoying fine scotch whisky, especially when accompanied by a fine cigar, is a favorite pastime. I thought that perhaps we could start a discussion on favorites, both whisky and cigars, and especially good pairing suggestions!
> 
> Personally, I don't much care for blends; single malt is the way to go. I prefer Islay malts, particularly the very smokey and peaty ones. Lagavulin, Laphroaig (15 year or Quarter Cask does the trick for me), and Ardbeg are some of my favorite Islay malt "standard everyday" bottles. I also have a Scott's Selection 1984, 22 year bottle from the Caol Ila distillery that I am saving for a special occasion. I love being able to open a bottle, and have a friend notice the tantalizing smell of campfire from across the room.
> 
> Other than the Islay malts, I also sometimes venture into the "western highlands" (if one accepts that there is a different style in the western region) with a particular favorite being Oban (this is the scotch whisky that initiated me), or even a Speyside, with the standard choice being The Macallan, from which I also have a Scott's Selection bottle from 1974 aged 30 years. For a less expensive, yet surprisingly good Speyside, I would go with "The Speyside." Excellent quality for the price.
> 
> As for cigars, I tend to stick toward medium-full body. One that I have come to appreciate recently is the Camacho Triple (!) Maduro. It is extremely heavy, and one must make sure to have some food in their stomach if they don't want the "merry-go-round" feeling, but it pairs excellently with a heavily peated whisky. Otherwise, I am a big fan of San Cristobal, and Cohiba XVs (particularly the torpedoes). La Flor Dominicana and Oliva cigars often find their way into my humidor as well.


You ought also to try Bruichladdich if you enjoy Islay malts.


----------



## chamjoe

balvenie 12 makes me happy. i have been drinking many burbons of late


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Shriver said:


> You ought also to try Bruichladdich if you enjoy Islay malts.


My, it's been far too long. The career has certainly had its way of interfering with my participation around the AAAC forums :icon_pale:

I had the good fortune of attending a small, private tasting hosted by the folks from Bruichladdich recently. I enjoyed nearly every taste very much. The Bruichladdich "Peat" has become an everyday staple. And I have a bottle of the 1989 Mt Carmel vintage to break out for more special occasions.

Two thumbs up for the Bruichladdich suggestion.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Realalefan said:


> BTW, if you're ever travelling through New Hampshire, the state liquor stores have a nice selection, with the best prices I've seen anywhere.


Realalefan:

I was in Andover for a wedding this fall, and I happened to remember this suggestion. It was a quick jaunt over to NH, and boy were you ever right. I bought a bottle of Laphroaig 18 for ~$70-75, which in Chicago would have cost me at least $140, plus tax. It's nearly worth buying an airfare out there if one is making a large purchase...


----------



## Realalefan

Excellent! Must've been a little nerve-wracking on the return trip to check the bag carrying that!

I don't know why, but their whisky (and whiskey) prices are quite good, while most other things are competitive and nothing more.

Here's their website if anyone's curious: https://www.nh.gov/liquor/index.shtml


----------



## Scotch&Cigars

Realalefan said:


> Excellent! Must've been a little nerve-wracking on the return trip to check the bag carrying that!
> 
> I don't know why, but their whisky (and whiskey) prices are quite good, while most other things are competitive and nothing more.
> 
> Here's their website if anyone's curious: https://www.nh.gov/liquor/index.shtml


Luckily, I had enough soft clothing that didn't really mind getting wrinkled to serve as wrapping for the bottle. I also bought some bubble wrap to wrap around the bottle in the cardboard tube.

I noticed that the scotch prices were really the only thing noticeably better. But that's quite good enough for me. Occasionally I pick up a number of very nice bottles at the same time; part of me wonders whether for a big purchase it might _actually_ be worth a trip out there (of course joined with visiting friends in Boston)


----------



## Padme

It may depend on the cigar. I recently was listening to a conversation about combining cigars with scotch and I think whiskey may have been mentioned. Some cigars are considered morning cigars. And you can take the same cigar and put it in a different aging medium and they can have a different taste.

A good cigar store will know all about combining and they even have little events (where I could come too) and try out cigars and drinks.


----------



## Bjorn

I love whisky from Islay, but with a cigar I like to go with something a little more balanced, less smokey, like Highland Park, which is an excellent single malt at 12, 15 or 18 years. 

If I wanted something more smokey, the best I've paired with a cigar was a Port Ellen 7th edition. Port Ellen is also the best whisky I've had. Something more easily accessible is a Talisker 25yo, great value. 

If the cigar is very light, like a light elegant Dominican, I'd drink Dalwhinnie, which is very smooth yet has a minuscule smokey finish. 

I always put at least a small amount of good quality, room temperature water in my whisky. This frees up a lot of flavour and nose. All whiskys are watered to some extent by the distillery, unless they are sold at cask strength. All cask strength whiskys need to be watered slightly before drinking. I recommend watering all your single malt whisky with at least a small drop of water, and if cask strength, water incrementally while drinking. 

Whisky's have a sweet spot in alcohol strength for nose, one for taste and one for aftertaste, at different strengths, so to maximise the experience, pour small amounts of whisky into tulip glasses and water incrementally while drinking. That is the main reason for getting a cask strength bottle, so you can get the most out of the whisky. 

Would also recommend getting the destilleries younger (8-12yo) offerings at cask strength, going through the tasting with none-less-more water. That way one can get a feel for which distillery one wants to buy older more mature bottlings from. Doesn't work with Bowmore though since they changed pans a while back and apparently it didn't work out, or so I'm told. Newer Bowmore (Younger) isn't as good as the older ones. 

Would appreciate cigar advice since I'm not very knowledgeable in that area. Have smoked Cuban, was too strong. Dominicans seem nice, the lighter ones at least.


----------



## Padme

The cigar guy considered my husband to be a beginner and he got a Berger & Argent Mooch Robusto to try first. He said it was a light cigar and good with a light wine, nothing heavy. (All 3 cigars to be exact.)

Then he got a Macanudo Gold Label, Gold Nuggett, and a A Fuente Fuente Curly Head (Jade, we think he wrote down. 

He said my husband should start with lighter mild cigars because he doesn't know the flavors or the strengths. He also showed him how to cut the end off, and light the cigar. It's a whole process to properly light them.


----------

